# yehar they arrived



## stonedsmithy (May 3, 2007)

hey yall just letting ya know i ordered some seeds from weedfarmer(i hear there not the best genetics but there cheap an i gave it a go an they turned up 2 so all up that was 2weeks a week for order to get there then a week for beans to turn up will let ya know when i plant them


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 3, 2007)

Great news! Good luck with those.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 4, 2007)

cheers boss iam gonna hold onto letta 4 a few weeks b4 i sprout ma seeds just incase the po po turn up haha


----------



## FloydBanks (May 10, 2007)

Nice, stonedsmithy, what strain did you choose?  I've only had 1 of the 3 seeds I've tried to germ that got from weedfarmer actually sprout... and it was a runt  I went about 20 days in to veg with just about no change in growth from the first 3 days lol.

I hope you have better luck than me   But I've still got 7 left, so we'll see.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 11, 2007)

i got aorora indica an they gave me 6 free seeds i put 10 of them in a wet paper towel an within 48hrs 9 of the 10 sprouted which aint bad aye hopefully they go hard when i put them under my mh


----------



## FloydBanks (May 11, 2007)

nice 9 out of 10 is awesome!!  Which remind me, I've got anotehr 5 seeds in paper towels that i havn't checked in 3 days haha  
Happy growing stoned!


----------

